# Merging 2 Contact Lists within Outlook 2007



## geoffttl (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, I had some problems with pst files and eventually solved them I thought but am left with 2 Contact Lists. Is there a way to merge them???
Thanks:wink :wink:
geoffttl


----------



## JiB410 (Jun 2, 2008)

I did the same thing earlier this year, I tried to figure out a quick fix but got frustrated and ended up just copy and pasting all of the contacts from one list to the other...

If anyone has a quicker way i'm going to kick myself...


----------

